# Will the Owner Please Stand Up



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5238257/Motorhome-held-BUNGEE-ROPE-spotted-road.html

C'mon identify yourself

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Words fail me !

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Those new Hymers are not up to much!

I always liked this one


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Two unbelievable videos..................................................and I thought there were some idiots on this Forum................joke !!! smiley smile...........how do you do that.....

5 minutes later :smile2: :smile2: :smile2::smile2: oh that's how it's done


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

It is the Swift new build isn't it ...The Swift Dragaway !!!! lol


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The one in the States does not surprise me. There are no laws to equal our MOT over there. You can drive around in any piece of junk you like. I suppose they rely on the fear of litigation to keep idiots like those in the film from being too numerous.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I'll be buggered, I bet it's that pile of crap from Terrys book out on hire again :roll:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just bought off Ebay,sold as seen!:smile2:


----------

